# HP Velotechnik Spirit



## Ganymede (8 Nov 2013)

Hello - forum newbie here...

I've got one of these: http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/spirit/index_e.html, only it's the earlier model with the smaller front wheel.

It's been sitting unused in the garage for several years - I bought it to relieve the pressure on my neck and because it seemed fun, but it's heavy. I'm torn between using for some of my cycling (nearly all utility A to B stuff) on the grounds that riding a heavier bike is more work and the lard will fall away, and selling it.

Recumbents seem to have come a long way since I bought it but the current model seems to be the same apart from the wheels. This is an incredibly well-engineered machine but I can't work out if it's for me.


----------



## Biker Joe (8 Nov 2013)

Hi and 
Get the bike out and take it for a couple of rides and see how it feels.


----------



## Ganymede (8 Nov 2013)

Hi Biker Joe

I did take it out and give it a spin once or twice - and mean to do it again, although the funny shape means it's harder to carry things (I don't have any of their brand-specific bags) so I had to spend what seemed like hours trying to strap things onto it (I'm a utility cyclist so often have baggage). I am a lot fitter than I was when I first abandoned the Spirit so I found it not too bad up the few rather wee hills round here - and there is no denying how comfortable my neck and arms felt. The saddle is a bit uncomfy though - padded and everything but puts a bit of pressure on the old coccyx. I might have another fiddle with the seat angle next time.

You do get a lot of looks, which I find amusing!


----------



## starhawk (8 Nov 2013)

Sell it! It's not for you when you only used it once or twice and then abandon it for several years


----------



## Ganymede (8 Nov 2013)

It's true, this may be what my heart (and my arse) is telling me...

I will give it a bit longer, as I have changed as a cyclist and have really only recently started getting properly fit. I think what I really want is to try a proper low-down recumbent like what yours is starhawk...


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Nov 2013)

Recumbents can take quite a while to get used . Stick with it till next summer and see how it goes.

Steve


----------



## Ganymede (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys. It IS quite cool... I think I need to try it in good weather only for a while.


----------



## Ganymede (6 Jul 2014)

Thread resurrection for a report back! Been riding it a few times in the good weather and it's fun! I've got a bit bored with my very ordinary workaday hybrid and realised the Spirit gives me a bit of a challenge and a workout and feels great fun, even without going very fast. Still can't carry stuff without a lot of messing about, but I've had a lot of shoulder problems from an injury over the winter, and the relaxation in that area makes total sense for me. I've got better at going faster on it too. Hurrah!


----------

